# problems with racoons



## Pizzacrust (Mar 23, 2009)

ive experienced this in the city and traveling through forests

anyone have tips for avoiding or scaring off coons
they can be a problem when camping or squatting
cause they more often then not will wander upon you and create an awkward silence
i personally like them 
but ive had some weird encounters with racoons
like them staring at me and following me


----------



## wartomods (Mar 23, 2009)

i heard that smoking repels many kinds of animals, but i doubt it


----------



## KEVIlgeNius (Mar 24, 2009)

racoon is the spirit guide for disguise and dexterity. they are versatile and secret. i was just reading "animal-speak" by ted andrews


----------



## Ravie (Mar 24, 2009)

i think it would be neat having a racoon follow me. ide name him bandit.


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 24, 2009)

i'd embrace the fact the they follow you. don't try scareing them just treat them with respect. when they stare at you they are checking you out to see if your a treat so just look back at it and speak softly. it'll either run off or stay there out of fear. raccoons are our animal equals in many ways. i have a huge respect and love for them.


----------



## mkirby (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah raccoons are awesome. Just keep them out of your pack.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 24, 2009)

katiehabits said:


> i'd embrace the fact the they follow you. don't try scareing them just treat them with respect. when they stare at you they are checking you out to see if your a treat so just look back at it and speak softly. it'll either run off or stay there out of fear. raccoons are our animal equals in many ways. i have a huge respect and love for them.



you mean threat not treat right? haha


----------



## Angela (Mar 25, 2009)

Racoons are annoying at times but not usually dangerous. Leave them alone and they'll usually leave you alone. If you leave any food out though, they will help themselves, kinda like us.


----------



## Pizzacrust (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah its really only the raccoons in the city i have a problem with
they usually hiss at me and shit 
the outer city raccoons are nice
specially the ones who live in the forests on the side of I-5 up here in Seattle where i sometimes sleep and paint
ive had full on conversations with em where they make some weird sound and i make one back and it goes back and forth and they make some funny face and run off
frankly, its pretty fucking cute
i love raccoons
i just dont want them kicking my ass


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Mar 25, 2009)

I prefer Racoons to most other animals that get close to camp anyday. I saw one waiting for my first ferry to Vancouver today...he was eating cat food put out by the crew for a feral cat. Keeping them away? keep all food smells away from your kit. I need to do that anyways...bears, black and grizzly, are much worse to have snooping around.


----------



## maus (Apr 2, 2009)

i have an awesome raccoon story from here in santa cruz.

so theres a trailer park on the edge of a forest where folks camp sometimes. this kid goes to sleep right behind the trailer park one night. before going to sleep he hangs his backpack in a tree because there's food in it. he is woiken up in the middle of the night by a raccoon grabbing and shaking his feet. the raccoon indicates her/his interest in the backpack! kid will not give the raccoon foot. raccoon keeps hassling him and wont let him sleep. he has to go find another place to sleep eventually. raccoon shakedown!!

but yeah basically i would say putting things in closed and latched plastic containers is the best - raccoons can definitely pry off lids that aren't hard to open. certain critters, like the wood rats we have here will chew threw thinner plastic containers in no time.


----------



## L.C. (Apr 11, 2009)

beware of raccoons! during the late 80,s there was anoutbreak of rabies in the north east U.S. they are one of the most commenly infected creatures. one sign is seeing them during the day. they are strictly nocternal creatures. be extra careful if you have a dog. even if your dog is vaccinated you don't want to take that chance with your friend. unless you have some kind of special food containers, put yor food in the air not a tree! throw a rope over a tree branch using a weight[rock]. lift it up,but don't lift it all the way up to the branch. raccoons can reach it there. leave a gap between of at least 5ft. raccoons that are curius aren't usually a problem. don't bother them and they probably won't bother you. it's hard to say if to chase a raccoon away due to rabies. healthy raccoon usually wont attack if you scare it off,but unless it is foaming at the mouth or acting confused its impossable to tell.if bitten go imediatly to a hospital. if possible obtain the head. the only way to test the animal for rabies is to disect the brain. raccoons are fun to watch keep it at that.


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Apr 13, 2009)

i would heed LC advice if anyone has a lot of raccoons living near them.

i got a few raccoons by my house that were recently found to have rabies. they found two with rabies about 1/4th of a mile from my house. i had to stop letting my dogs outdoors as much and when they are outdoors i keep a very close eye on them.






Mauser CZ 527 Varmint rifle 

it doesn't hurt to keep one of these around either. i catch 'em in my yard and i go and pull this thing out.


----------



## Calea Spots (Jun 3, 2009)

damn. spirit guides aren't supposed to get rabies.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jun 4, 2009)

I remember when I was younger my grandma had a pet raccoon named Rockey the thing was pretty fuckin cool


----------



## skunkpit (Jun 4, 2009)

iv eaten a trichinosis infested coon cooked before.. im still here


----------



## Dameon (Jun 4, 2009)

Raccoons are my one real fear. I'm pretty certain they're simply biding their time until they rise up and devour us all. The ones in Golden Gate Park are just scary, they're huge and run around in packs, and not afraid of humans at all. I ran into one in the middle of a path at night while tripping one time with a friend, and he would not move, he just sat there and stared at us. If he could talk, I bet he would have said "Get off my path before I tear off your face."

Basically, I guess I'm saying that I do not fuck with raccoons.


----------



## 614 crust (Jun 5, 2009)

I was just down in the south east for a few months and didn't realy have any problms with em. Hell didn't even see any. But here in Ohio they run rampant like everywhere and get into every fucking thing they can. Quite annoying sometimes.


----------



## finn (Jun 6, 2009)

Raccoons don't seem to be much of a problem in the mid-atlantic area either, and I've only heard of them forming packs on the west coast, where they'll actually do things like ambush cats and dogs. Eliminating the competition, I suppose, so it's only a matter of time before we have to watch out, right? And for the northern folks, here's

The theme song of a cartoon called "the raccoons"


----------



## Calea Spots (Jun 7, 2009)

haha 

check this out too:

Coalition Of Hobos, Raccoons Collapses Over Meaty Bone | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## Play.It.Fast (Jun 8, 2009)

I've had a few incidents with racoons when I was younger, but not since I've been traveling. Quiet a few friends of mine always seem to encounter the coons. 

Personally I enjoy them. 
For the fact that they are scavengers rumaging through the trash, like myself... it doesn't seem to bother me.


----------



## madewithpaint (Jun 8, 2009)

I wouldn't mind being followed by a raccoon.
I kind of want one as a pet.

Just don't try and scare it off or chase after it because they aren't afraid to attack. And if you leave food out, it's more likely that you'll run into them.


----------



## 614 crust (Jun 15, 2009)

I had one as a pet for a while. They are realy cool while they're young. Then they start to get real mean and real big though.


----------



## Play.It.Fast (Jun 15, 2009)

my boys dad, had a pet racoon, didn't like anyone but him living in a hotel haha.


----------



## panik (Jun 23, 2009)

Right before I came to visit I guess my mom had been taking care of an orphaned racoon...
they ended up giving Annabelle to a lady who would rehabilitate her into the wild. 
here's a video of her feeding it, don't ask me why she made a video of her feeding it haha, it's long and boring but cute.

OH WAIT!
this one is reeeeally cute, it's of annabelle chasing my little sister hehehe.

I wish I'd have been here to see her!


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Jun 27, 2009)

I saw a wounded raccoon at a siding outside of Eugene a few weeks ago. He couldn't move so the lil guy just sat there and gave us this death glare and hissed and whatnot. We gave him a dogtreat


----------

